# memory aids



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any good aids for remembering special rules, modifiers etc for units?
I know it seems like a dumb question, but at the moment I am finding it tough to keep on applying all the different rules correctly. It makes game play very slow - also it is very annoying when you forget say a -1 modifier to a roll that would have helped, but you didnt remeber to implement it.

I tried writing out each unit's stats and then putting all the weapon modifiers on the next line, are there any other good simple things to try?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

You could always make a list of the order things should go in. I don't know much about warhammer rules, but something like this

1. Charge the enemy
2. Are there any impact hits?
3. Is there *Insert any other WH special rules that apply*
4. Resolve attacking
5. etc. etc.

I'm sure you could tailor it to your army.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You could attach a cheap wire photo-holder to the back of your movement tray so you can have a little note that you see every time you look at the unit


----------



## Azzaphox (Jul 13, 2012)

eh ok, it looks like i should just write my own more comprehensive summary sheet....


----------



## Artiee (Nov 2, 2011)

Talking it though helps.. WS 3 vs WS4 needing 4's to hit. Etc.

For Shooting, Take a die, put the BS number facing to you. ie 3, Now flip the die 180. Thats the number you hit with. a 4. if long ranges -1 so a 5, soft cover -1 so a 6 or Hard cover -2 so a 7. 
IE. So if I was shooting a short bow (18") at a unit that was 16" away. I would say, BS 3, needs 4, long range needs 5. 5's to hit. 


For CC hits, if the WS's are the same you need 4's, if your WS is higher then you need 3's or thier WS is higher but not double + 1. (yourWS + yourWS + 1) THen you need 4's if Double + 1 then you need 5's .
IE.. Ng (WS2) vs Chaos Marauder (WS4). My NG is hitting the Marauder WS2 vs WS4, Theirs is higher so 4. The Marauder hits my NG, WS 4 vs WS 2, So need 3.

Now if NG (WS 2) vs Chaos Warrior (WS5). My NG is hitting the Warrior, WS2 vs WS5, There WS is Double + 1. (2+2+1=5). Then My NG needs 5's.


Now to Wound.
If str and Toughness is the same, needs 4. If str if higher then toughness then Subtract 1 for each point it is over. IE str 5 vs tough 3, needs 2's. (a roll of 1 always misses and 6's always Hits. 

Armor Saves,
Bases on the str the Armor is modified. Str 4 is -1. For each str point higher then 4 add -1. So for str 6, I say str 4 -1, str 5 -2, str 6 -3. Then Armor piercing add anouther -1. 

To Modifiy our armor save, take your armor save and Add the postive value of the Str Modifier. So Armor save of 4+, and str 5 weapon. Str 5 is -2. 4 armor + 2 = 6 armor Save. 

For others stuff, its knowing your units and learning the order of events.


----------



## Artiee (Nov 2, 2011)

You could make unit card for each unit and have them next to the unit with the Stats and weapon stats.


----------

